# Resident Evil 5 Discussion Thread



## OmegaNemesis28

Ton of Resident Evil gameplay and cutscene videos added
So far, this game is freakin awesome. I'm at the end of 1-3.


----------



## Gexx

So Mr.Nemesis, are you going to be getting this game for PS3 or do you not have a PS3?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gexx* 
So Mr.Nemesis, are you going to be getting this game for PS3 or do you not have a PS3?

Right now I have it for the Xbox 360.
I will be getting the PS3 version when it comes out publicly though.


----------



## Gexx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Right now I have it for the Xbox 360.
I will be getting the PS3 version when it comes out publicly though.


Add me to PSN - Gexx. Right now im rocking KZ2. I need someone to play COOP with in RE5 when it gets released.


----------



## halifax1

There is a pretty huge "exploit" at the beginning of Chapter 2-1.

I posted it on Gamewinners as well.

I would only use it if you plan on just having fun with the game. I have two save devices so I'm playing the game through once normally, then going with the other save and just having fun.

Also, I'm really liking the game. It's not bad like I thought it would, and I've actually jumped a few times. There is one part where they have bombs rigged up, and I wasn't looking at all and ran right into one and totally blew my ass up and scared the jesus out of me.

I'm starting 3-1. I haven't played all night because I had to work, but hopefully I can get caught up today.

* Unlimited money*

At the beginning of Chapter 2-1, you will be in a garage with two Humvees, numerous breakable crates, and a machine gun. Pick up any items you wish, including the machine gun. End the game, and select "Yes" to overwrite your current equipment. Continue the game from the main menu. You will have gained your items, as well as the machine gun. From here you can sell the machine gun back for quick money, then repeat the process over again. This is an easy way to help upgrade your weapons early, as well as max your ammo out.

It's basically for the guys who aren't good at shooting and end up wasting all their ammo. Even though there is more than enough ammo around, you just have to find it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



At the beginning of Chapter 2-1, you will be in a garage with two Humvees, numerous breakable crates, and a machine gun. Pick up any items you wish, including the machine gun. End the game, and select "Yes" to overwrite your current equipment. Continue the game from the main menu. You will have gained your items, as well as the machine gun. From here you can sell the machine gun back for quick money, then repeat the process over again. This is an easy way to help upgrade your weapons early, as well as max your ammo out.


You read my mind. You get the MP5 right then and there at the beginning along with a bunch of other stuff. Simple easy money.
But I don't get cheap like that until my 20th playthrough XD

And omg - the Matrix doesn't have jack :turd: on Wesker. That flashback scene was just OOOOOOMG.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
You read my mind. You get the MP5 right then and there at the beginning along with a bunch of other stuff. Simple easy money.
But I don't get cheap like that until my 20th playthrough XD

And omg - the Matrix doesn't have jack :turd: on Wesker. That flashback scene was just OOOOOOMG.

Haha, I know there are hundreds of people who are going to do the quick cheat. I was going to, but then I realized you only sell the MP5 for 200! So that would take years for me to just sit there doing it over again. Some people will though.

I need to get back to playing. I'm glad you're getting the gameplay videos. I was going to but I have no way of capturing it.

Cheers.


----------



## Gexx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
You read my mind. You get the MP5 right then and there at the beginning along with a bunch of other stuff. Simple easy money.
But I don't get cheap like that until my 20th playthrough XD

And omg - the Matrix doesn't have jack :turd: on Wesker. That flashback scene was just OOOOOOMG.

You've said too much! Im no longer reading this thread!


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gexx* 
You've said too much! Im no longer reading this thread!

It's part of the trailers and gameplay footage already out on the internet..


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gexx* 
You've said too much! Im no longer reading this thread!

yeah most of it has been revealed online except for the end of the fight. Which I've uploaded to my Youtube (damn thing is taking forever)


----------



## Gexx

Yeh I havent watched those lol. Is there a cool challenge thing like there was in RE4? where u got to play as hunk and wesker.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

you're playing the leaked 360 version omega? darn i thought you were waiting for the excitement of recieving the PS3 collectors edition







oh well.. I'm almost glad I'm waiting for release since I'd still be playing K2.

On the bonus side I got an email from GAME saying I was chosen to have a free chris redfield 11" figurine as a gift alongside my pre-order. sweet!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
you're playing the leaked 360 version omega? darn i thought you were waiting for the excitement of recieving the PS3 collectors edition







oh well.. I'm almost glad I'm waiting for release since I'd still be playing K2.

On the bonus side I got an email from GAME saying I was chosen to have a free chris redfield 11" figurine as a gift alongside my pre-order. sweet!









I was saying the day before, that even with KZ2 - I was going to do something drastic unless I got this game, and the opportunity came the next. I just had to.

I will, again, still be getting the PS3 one though.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I was saying the day before, that even with KZ2 - I was going to do something drastic unless I got this game, and the opportunity came the next. I just had to.

I will, again, still be getting the PS3 one though.


Same here. I'm still purchasing the 360 version, even though I have the leaked copy. I've been having a blast playing though.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I pretty much did it merely for the cutscenes and gameplay videos really.
My youtube videos haven't been up for more then a day and they already got 300+ views which IMO is the best I've gotten.

I was disappointed in the lack of gameplay footage Capcom released. Sure, its great to get cool theatrical cutscene trailers but gameplay needs to be shown off to the fans and newcomers alike so they can grasp whether they might be interested or not. And, reviewers/previewers like Joystiq, IGN, Gamespot, Gametrailers, ect just don't cut it because they just all basically do and say the same thing when it comes to previews.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I pretty much did it merely for the cutscenes and gameplay videos really.
My youtube videos haven't been up for more then a day and they already got 300+ views which IMO is the best I've gotten.

I was disappointed in the lack of gameplay footage Capcom released. Sure, its great to get cool theatrical cutscene trailers but gameplay needs to be shown off to the fans and newcomers alike so they can grasp whether they might be interested or not. And, reviewers/previewers like Joystiq, IGN, Gamespot, Gametrailers, ect just don't cut it because they just all basically do and say the same thing when it comes to previews.


Man, I've been so hooked on the cutscenes that I've almost wanted to rush through the game just to see the next cutscene. I had to to stop playing and get some stuff done around my house today, but I think I'm at the beginning of 3-2 now? Not really sure. I'm somewhere not very far, haha.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Man, I've been so hooked on the cutscenes that I've almost wanted to rush through the game just to see the next cutscene. I had to to stop playing and get some stuff done around my house today, but I think I'm at the beginning of 3-2 now? Not really sure. I'm somewhere not very far, haha.


Yeah I'm basically exactly where you are.

I had to stop because of several things
1) I had to upload more videos, in order to do that I need to re-encode them and upload them. I can't keep playing while re-encoding because it takes some CPU power to record.
2) I'm trying not to rush through it.
3) I got other stuff to do


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Yeah I'm basically exactly where you are.

I had to stop because of several things
1) I had to upload more videos, in order to do that I need to re-encode them and upload them. I can't keep playing while re-encoding because it takes some CPU power to record.
2) I'm trying not to rush through it.
3) I got other stuff to do









Yeah, I'm basically not going to rush through it either. I want to, just for the cutscenes, but I'm spending my time browsing through the areas and getting a better feel of it. I'm used to the controls now.

On 360, what control type do you use?

Type A is similar to Resident Evil 4 on PS2.

I use Type C. I think it's the best because I can move with the L-stick, and look around with the R-stick. Also, Y is for bringing up the inventory, which is really easy and quick to get to.

I've tried them all and I think it's the best one for my style of play. I wish I had a PS3 controller and somehow used it on Xbox. I've always been a fan of PS1/2/3 controllers.

I think I'm at the beginning of the Execution Area or whatever the actual title is. I wish it told you exactly what Chapter you were on because I forget sometimes.

Also, what do you use to record/capture the gameplay? I only have a camera and a Dazzle capture card, but it doesn't seem to work well at all.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


On 360, what control type do you use?

Type A is similar to Resident Evil 4 on PS2.


The default which I'm assuming is A

Quote:



I think I'm at the beginning of the Execution Area or whatever the actual title is. I wish it told you exactly what Chapter you were on because I forget sometimes.


That was 3-2 I want to say. I just finished that and past the oil refinery. I'm done for today. Going to bed while a couple dozen videos upload.

Quote:



Also, what do you use to record/capture the gameplay? I only have a camera and a Dazzle capture card, but it doesn't seem to work well at all.


I've tried those before, they don't work because of the lag. You need one that will output to your TV while also recording at your computer with no interference.

For this, I use Hauppauge HD PVR


----------



## halifax1

I'm on Chapter 4-2. Does anybody know exactly how many chapters there is?

EDIT: Nevermind, there seems to be 6 Chapters, ending in Chapter 6-3.


----------



## halifax1

Oh wow. Chapter 5-1. I'm in love with this game. I've never loved one word before in my entire life.

Licker

I stoped at Chapter 6-1 for the night. Omega let me know when you've completed it!

Oh man it's amazing. I can't wait to buy it and play it over again.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

so the general feel is that in the end it is actually a worthy title in the RE series? as we were all under the impression it was going to be a big action title with no scares.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Can't wait to buy the PC version this summer.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


so the general feel is that in the end it is actually a worthy title in the RE series? as we were all under the impression it was going to be a big action title with no scares.


When I first started playing it, I felt it was nothing more than a typical action game where you run, ambush, shoot, run, ambush, shoot run. Same format as Resident Evil 4.

The game itself is a huge new environment, and there are a lot of new things you need to do in order to keep yourself from getting hit. Some enemies are extremely good at dodging your attacks. Some even do army rolls to get out of your range of fire. Some have their own weapons. Towards Chapter 5, some of them are wielding AK-47s. There are new creatures and it's exciting.

One problem. A lot of the game, I would say a lotttttttt, feels completely rehashed, just as Omega said weeks ago. To me it's an amazing game, and it's completely worthy as a Resident Evil game, but it does feel so similar to Resident Evil 4. It's basically the same format. You enter a room, the door is locked, you need X amount of items to fit in the door to open it. Same goes for all Resident Evils, but this one is almost too fimilar to Resident Evil 4. You enter an area, get an object, turn around, and an ambush comes and you have to fight them off. Continue down to your goal, and happens again. I'd say it's the best game I've played in a year despite it being rehashed and similar to the original. Almost all creatures have the same weakness spots just like Resident Evil 4, but I guess then again so did all creatures in Resident Evil games. I guess I'm just used to Resident Evil 4 so when playing this one it feels so alike. I haven't played the old games in quite a long time. But still, even if it was an expansion pack to RE4, I would still play the hell out of it because it's a Resident Evil game.

In the end I'd say I'm extremely impressed after the weak attempt at game footage Capcom did and leaving most of us unimpressed. It's a definite game to pick up, and I'm buying it as soon as it's out to play through again.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

really want this, looks sweet... I played number 4 (didnt really get into the others), but it was fun, and I enjoyed killing all the zombies.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


really want this, looks sweet... I played number 4 (didnt really get into the others), but it was fun, and I enjoyed killing all the zombies.


You should play Resident Evil, the original at least, prior to Resident Evil 5, or else some of the story may be confusing.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Can't wait to buy the PC version this summer.


You keep saying that, like you're trying to prove something or reassure yourself. It's getting old. XD

The PC version will most likely come, but don't expect it for another year.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

btw

Code:


Code:


For HD, copy + paste http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEgDVOpS6zI

   
 YouTube - Resident Evil 5 Chapter 3-1 Wesker vs Jill & Chris (Opening) HD  <!-- AME YouTube HD/HQ -->


----------



## Fox_Smash

omega did you pirate the game?


----------



## halifax1

Alright, well I'm at the last part of Chapter 6-3, the ending, and I'm done playing for now. I cannot finish it and it's pissing me off.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

read my PM halifax


----------



## halifax1

*FINALLY BEAT IT!!!*

I'm honestly a little disappointed in the ending, as well as the lack of:



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Jill



*Don't click these unless you want to see them. Contains unlockables.*

First



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Chris Redfield's first alternative costume - Safair. It's basically what seems to be a white and black Zebra like attire. I don't like it, personally.



Second



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Sheva's first alternative costume - Clubbin'. It's pretty fancy












Third



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



First unlockable alternative Filter - Classic Horror. It's basically black and white. It doesn't look like it in the picture, but it's indeed black and white. It's amazing. Like Night of the Living Dead style!



Fourth



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



The Mercenaries! Need I say more?!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

great - what did you do? install it onto the hard drive or did you get past the part without dieing?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


great - what did you do? install it onto the hard drive or did you get past the part without dieing?


Haha, I installed it. I actually got past it without dying though, but I tried something different. I can't get an invite for you but I can to give you another place to try since yours is messed up.

I'll PM you so I don't talk about it on here.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I decided to stop uploading videos until I beat the game.

Now I have 
321GB of video to edit.

Aren't I so lucky? XD


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I decided to stop uploading videos until I beat the game.

Now I have
321GB of video to edit.

Aren't I so lucky? XD

Haha, wow.

I just learned I actually had more things unlocked than I realized.
I'm excited now.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Haha, wow.

I just learned I actually had more things unlocked than I realized.
I'm excited now.

I'll admit - I did NOT like the ending at all.

I felt............ Metal Gear Solid 4 esque if you know what I mean.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I'll admit - I did NOT like the ending at all.

I felt............ Metal Gear Solid 4 esque if you know what I mean.

I agree. The ending came and then it was gone. There was hardly any interaction between Chris and


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Jill



What difficulty did you play on?

I played through Amateur and upgraded my weapons and have unlimited ammo for Handgun and Shotgun right now and am playing through the others.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
I agree. The ending came and then it was gone. There was hardly any interaction between Chris and


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Jill



What difficulty did you play on?

I played through Amateur and upgraded my weapons and have unlimited ammo for Handgun and Shotgun right now and am playing through the others.

Normal.
Someone told me Veteran has an extended ending or something.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Normal.
Someone told me Veteran has an extended ending or something.

I haven't heard that. I'll go look around and see if I can find anything else on that. That would be nice.

Did you have any difficulty with the last part of Chapter 6-3?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


I haven't heard that. I'll go look around and see if I can find anything else on that. That would be nice.

Did you have any difficulty with the last part of Chapter 6-3?


Hmmm - which was that? The final fight on the volcano or....


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Hmmm - which was that? The final fight on the volcano or....


The volcano part. Pain in the ass for me.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


The volcano part. Pain in the ass for me.


I thought it was very easy. Infact, too easy. It was stupidly easy.

Once you get Wesker alone with you and Sheva in the center right, you shoot him once in the back as he raises his arm in the air to swing it. He'll then use his insta death move which can be avoided by backing up 2 steps, then as he finishes - run up to him and press X. Once you press X, you start hitting A like a madman and Sheva will kill him off in 2 seconds.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I thought it was very easy. Infact, too easy. It was stupidly easy.

Once you get Wesker alone with you and Sheva in the center right, you shoot him once in the back as he raises his arm in the air to swing it. He'll then use his insta death move which can be avoided by backing up 2 steps, then as he finishes - run up to him and press X. Once you press X, you start hitting A like a madman and Sheva will kill him off in 2 seconds.


I figured that out after 10 deaths lol. I didn't realize I needed to run up to him until I ran out of ammo and went knifing at him.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
I figured that out after 10 deaths lol. I didn't realize I needed to run up to him until I ran out of ammo and went knifing at him.

roflmao
I happened to get the X by accident


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
roflmao
I happened to get the X by accident

Lucky. Remember I was telling you all the damn trouble I had. I guess I'm a moron and wasn't thinking I had to do something. It seems like that action of having to be close and doing something happened way too often in the game.

I have unlimited ammo for the HG and SG right now. I was thinking about playing through on Veteran and seeing how easy it is with unlimited ammo.

My other main problem.. is do you know those creatures that come out of the sacks from the ceiling towards the end around like Chapter 6? If they get close to you they do a move and it like cuts through you and kills you..

I have no idea how to kill them unless wasting a ton of ammo on them. Is that the only way?


----------



## proTip

I've been playing this game slowly, never really be a RE fan because I don't like the controls.

Right now I'm at the part where I got out of the dark tunnel you walk through with the lamp, where the two "terrorists" get away lol..


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Lucky. Remember I was telling you all the damn trouble I had. I guess I'm a moron and wasn't thinking I had to do something. It seems like that action of having to be close and doing something happened way too often in the game.

I have unlimited ammo for the HG and SG right now. I was thinking about playing through on Veteran and seeing how easy it is with unlimited ammo.

My other main problem.. is do you know those creatures that come out of the sacks from the ceiling towards the end around like Chapter 6? If they get close to you they do a move and it like cuts through you and kills you..

I have no idea how to kill them unless wasting a ton of ammo on them. Is that the only way?

The chimera? Those were THE hardest enemies in the entire game hands down.
In the mercenaries - they are PISS ASS ANNOYING unless you have the shotgun. Only and if.
In SP - I must have died 6 times only because of their 1 hitkill move. I only died one other time because of the quicktime event after Excella on the boat.

To kill the chimera, their chest will open with a blob when they are walking upright to you or swinging their slaw at you. Shoot them there preferably the with shotgun once. They will fall over and a big white/yellow blob will come out of their shoulder. Shoot it. They will turn over to another big white/yellow blob. Shoot that. Then they will bend backwards to reveal the big first blob in their chest, shoot that to kill them.

They are easy to kill if you do it fast and quick, but they are a pain in the ass if you miss their chest the 1st time.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
The chimera? Those were THE hardest enemies in the entire game hands down.
In the mercenaries - they are PISS ASS ANNOYING unless you have the shotgun. Only and if.
In SP - I must have died 6 times only because of their 1 hitkill move. I only died one other time because of the quicktime event after Excella on the boat.

To kill the chimera, their chest will open with a blob when they are walking upright to you or swinging their slaw at you. Shoot them there preferably the with shotgun once. They will fall over and a big white/yellow blob will come out of their shoulder. Shoot it. They will turn over to another big white/yellow blob. Shoot that. Then they will bend backwards to reveal the big first blob in their chest, shoot that to kill them.

They are easy to kill if you do it fast and quick, but they are a pain in the ass if you miss their chest the 1st time.

Yeah, I've figured out the areas to kill them, just didn't know how to go about it. I must have died ten times more than you just because of the one hit kill. They would get close because I wasn't always aiming at the special spot and then just kill me.

Also, the part with two of them and two chaingun men, that part was hard as hell as well.

I seriously hope more ammo will help me out. I also need to continue upgrading my weapons. I did a dumb move by selling my fully upgraded shotgun by thinking the new unlocked shotgun had unlimited ammo. I was completely wrong.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Also, the part with two of them and two chaingun men, that part was hard as hell as well.


What? You actually found that hard?
You just jump over to them, go to the left, there is a chain gun mounted on the side. Just take that and shoot them nonstop until they die. They didn't even hurt me once.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
What? You actually found that hard?
You just jump over to them, go to the left, there is a chain gun mounted on the side. Just take that and shoot them nonstop until they die. They didn't even hurt me once.

They never hurt me, but I had trouble with the Chimera chasing me lol.

I found the Chaingun, but I always got there with the Chimera right behind me so they would jump up and then just stab through me like I'm a piece of paper.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


They never hurt me, but I had trouble with the Chimera chasing me lol.

I found the Chaingun, but I always got there with the Chimera right behind me so they would jump up and then just stab through me like I'm a piece of paper.


rofl

I finished uploading all the cutscenes and gameplay videos. I have to do the Mercenaries now. I'm featured on Resident Evil Horror and Resident Evil Wikia


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


rofl

I finished uploading all the cutscenes and gameplay videos. I have to do the Mercenaries now. I'm featured on Resident Evil Horror and Resident Evil Wikia










Haha, amazing. I've rewatched most of the cutscenes because some of them are fantastic. Others are.. meh.

As for The Mercenaries. I don't even think I've played it more than twice. I haven't really spent much time playing as I suddenly got sick and haven't been feeling well enough to play through the game lately.

I got the items I need for my Umbrella mod for my other 360, so I can't wait to be feeling better to start it. It's gonna look awesome


----------



## Nelson2011

This sucks im going to be in Austin on the 13th i may be able to buy it over there lol


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


This sucks im going to be in Austin on the 13th i may be able to buy it over there lol


Why not? A store by my house had it out yesterday before street date. I didn't pick it up yet though since I have more bills.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Dammit - I cannot freakin stop playing the Mercenaries with Wesker's S.T.A.R.S outfit. He has the Samurai Edge from the original, and its just so badass.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

The shiny and fully legal PS3 PAL version of Resident Evil 5 just came through my letterbox









I've re-played through code:veronica and resident evil 4 so far this week in preparation. Now if you excuse me, I'm going to disappear for a while









my verdict on whether this is a forward leap or a mis-lead title will soon follow.

HIFH out.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


The shiny and fully legal PS3 PAL version of Resident Evil 5 just came through my letterbox









I've re-played through code:veronica and resident evil 4 so far this week in preparation. Now if you excuse me, I'm going to disappear for a while









my verdict on whether this is a forward leap or a mis-lead title will soon follow.

HIFH out.


how do you like it


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


how do you like it










ah where do i start?

the instant impression you get is that all the accusations in the reviews about RE5 not being very resident evil-esque is true. the game doesnt look like a resident evil game. then again neither did code veronica. but this is something different. horror doesn't seem to be an element other than in the use of sound. it has noticeable similarities to DMC4 in many areas. especially the visuals and design. and I still can't get over how badly interpreted chris's "new" look is. even in the flashbacks to previous RE games they only change his outfit. which makes me wonder how on earth they could assume he was a steroid-junkie from what the previous director had designed him as..

I'm totally bemused as to why they've changed so many things from RE4 that I almost certainly thought were going to be in stone for many more RE titles because they worked so well. The trader for example was a familiar face throughout the levels in RE4 and provided good checkpoints and breaks between action. they've replaced with a half-assed block menu to organise and trade. and the weapons dont count for size like with the RE4 case. they just count for 9 icons for each character. Things like this just seem like change for the sake of change. And RE4 was an almost perfect combination of gameplay and mechanics. Evidently because of this it sold double the amount of previous titles and across all platforms..

but enough about the initial disappointments. all resident-evil related expectations behind. this is a fantastic game. its well structured. the weapons and gameplay controls just as with RE4 are fantastic. I've kept the control layout D which is idential to the RE4 controls on the PS2 through natural instinct. The are alot more enemies. And sheva can sure hold her own. But in many ways its becoming clear that even the co-op AI isn't good enough to play through the story without frustrating you ALOT. Moments like in the mines where one of you has to hold the lantern. You give it to sheva and instead of pointing in the direction you're going, she wanders off to collet goodies and you're left to assume where to shoot.. So I'm hoping you're willing to do a complete playthrough on PS3 online some day omega


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

^ of course I'll be willing to do a playthrough









Infact, I'm getting my PS3 copy in a few hours.


----------



## d3v0

Tonight was the first night I was able to take a crack at the game after my hectic schedule. This weekend I took off work though hehe.

Anyways I have played through 1-1 and 1-2, normal difficulty as per the usual with my first playthrough of every RE game.

A few things:

1.) *Sheva is quite useful.* I thought she would be not much more than a mule/hindrance, but the back to back gunning is surely something I never expected would be as exciting and easily implemented. Not to mention she picks up items I might miss due to the goofy camera angles, and leaps out windows I didn't think made great exits









2.) The default (D) control config sucks. While strafing is awesome, *holding down L1 while aiming with R and pulling R1 as the trigger is cumbersome beyond its utility*. I understand that during my playthrough on Hard difficulty I'll probably need the added utility of strafing to be successful, but for now I am running the default RE4 config (A). I would prefer if they had a setting where X was the trigger, I have spent too much time using square as a run key! Even a setting where you still could aim with L and strafe with R, as awkward as it sounds, would have been a nice alternative to get a feel for. Consoles are way far behind in customized controller config mapping, as most of us know.

3.) The first "boss?" *Was that even a boss? * No joke, 2 bullets and he was dead, took 15 seconds. I am the guy that goes and explores everywhere before hitting the intended destination so the fight was already figured out when I found him. I guess it comes from playing alot of RPGs.

4.) The aliasing in this game drives me nuts. Coming from a PC running 1920x1200 on a 24" with up to 8xAA in most games (2x in Crysis lul) really spoiled me. My HDTV is only an 32LG70 32" 1080p, so I couldnt imagine it on a 40"+. Other than that, *this is my first "current-gen" console game and its truly beautiful.*

5.)* The sound is amazing.* I am sad I cant' do Dolby 5.1....but I hooked up my Klipsch Promedia 2.1s to an RCA-Female 3.5mm jack and with the sub cranked it sounds gorgeous, the positioning is great. Whats strange is since I connect my computer speakers through my audio out RCA jacks on the back of my TV...the speakers on the TV also play. As strange as it sounds, the soundstaging is even better like that!

6.) Chris Redfield needs rehab for* steroid addiction.*

That is all.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i vote we start a petition to redesign chris redfield. Or should I say, undesign him. They've redesigned him so much its like a new actor playing a character in a sequel. I can't relate to this chris! in the first chapter when you're walking through the streets he looks like the hulk wearing a size XS jacket.


----------



## d3v0

Veiny arms!


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Tonight was the first night I was able to take a crack at the game after my hectic schedule. This weekend I took off work though hehe.

Anyways I have played through 1-1 and 1-2, normal difficulty as per the usual with my first playthrough of every RE game.

A few things:

1.) *Sheva is quite useful.* I thought she would be not much more than a mule/hindrance, but the back to back gunning is surely something I never expected would be as exciting and easily implemented. Not to mention she picks up items I might miss due to the goofy camera angles, and leaps out windows I didn't think made great exits









2.) The default (D) control config sucks. While strafing is awesome, *holding down L1 while aiming with R and pulling R1 as the trigger is cumbersome beyond its utility*. I understand that during my playthrough on Hard difficulty I'll probably need the added utility of strafing to be successful, but for now I am running the default RE4 config (A). I would prefer if they had a setting where X was the trigger, I have spent too much time using square as a run key! Even a setting where you still could aim with L and strafe with R, as awkward as it sounds, would have been a nice alternative to get a feel for. Consoles are way far behind in customized controller config mapping, as most of us know.

3.) The first "boss?" *Was that even a boss? * No joke, 2 bullets and he was dead, took 15 seconds. I am the guy that goes and explores everywhere before hitting the intended destination so the fight was already figured out when I found him. I guess it comes from playing alot of RPGs.

4.) The aliasing in this game drives me nuts. Coming from a PC running 1920x1200 on a 24" with up to 8xAA in most games (2x in Crysis lul) really spoiled me. My HDTV is only an 32LG70 32" 1080p, so I couldnt imagine it on a 40"+. Other than that, *this is my first "current-gen" console game and its truly beautiful.*

5.)* The sound is amazing.* I am sad I cant' do Dolby 5.1....but I hooked up my Klipsch Promedia 2.1s to an RCA-Female 3.5mm jack and with the sub cranked it sounds gorgeous, the positioning is great. Whats strange is since I connect my computer speakers through my audio out RCA jacks on the back of my TV...the speakers on the TV also play. As strange as it sounds, the soundstaging is even better like that!

6.) Chris Redfield needs rehab for* steroid addiction.*

That is all.


So how was it with a 32" LCD. As I Have a vizio so we are in the same boat.


----------



## d3v0

Its a great LCD so it looks sharp. 5-6ms response rate, so no ghosting. The images are much sharper than theyd be on a larger tv. I sit rather close, since I don't have a wireless controller (lulz i know) and its perfect. Just pulled the lazyboy up to the TV and its really hard to get up


----------



## halifax1

I've decided Type C configuration is my favorite.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


A few things:

1.) *Sheva is quite useful.* I thought she would be not much more than a mule/hindrance, but the back to back gunning is surely something I never expected would be as exciting and easily implemented. Not to mention she picks up items I might miss due to the goofy camera angles, and leaps out windows I didn't think made great exits










Sheva can beyond stupid and really slow sometimes.
For example, she won't combine red and green herbs unless she needs to use it right then and there. She also won't combine ammo, so basically if she has 2 stacks of ammo that aren't full she won't free up a slot by stacking them together. If you're down and dieing, she likes to trot her way to you.

Quote:



2.) The default (D) control config sucks. While strafing is awesome, *holding down L1 while aiming with R and pulling R1 as the trigger is cumbersome beyond its utility*. I understand that during my playthrough on Hard difficulty I'll probably need the added utility of strafing to be successful, but for now I am running the default RE4 config (A). I would prefer if they had a setting where X was the trigger, I have spent too much time using square as a run key! Even a setting where you still could aim with L and strafe with R, as awkward as it sounds, would have been a nice alternative to get a feel for. Consoles are way far behind in customized controller config mapping, as most of us know.


I actually really love the D config. I tried all the others - they just don't feel the same. And I'm talking about both the PS3 and 360 controllers.

Quote:



3.) The first "boss?" *Was that even a boss? * No joke, 2 bullets and he was dead, took 15 seconds. I am the guy that goes and explores everywhere before hitting the intended destination so the fight was already figured out when I found him. I guess it comes from playing alot of RPGs.


Wait, which boss? The first boss of the game is the Uroboros boss (the tentacle monster) which you can either throw into the furnace for a quick kill or can shoot until he's dead for a treasure. The executioner (guy with the axe), the Big Majini (the fat guy), the Massive Majini (the huge indian guy), the Chimera, and the Licker Betas are not considered bosses.

Quote:



4.) The aliasing in this game drives me nuts. Coming from a PC running 1920x1200 on a 24" with up to 8xAA in most games (2x in Crysis lul) really spoiled me. My HDTV is only an 32LG70 32" 1080p, so I couldnt imagine it on a 40"+. Other than that, *this is my first "current-gen" console game and its truly beautiful.*


Which console? Xbox 360?
On the Xbox 360, I found the game amazingly smooth in both FPS and AA. It has 2x AA and I never notice jaggies on my 32" 1080p.
I normal play PC games with 8x Double Edge AA forced on this same screen at 1080p, and honestly I think this game can compete with most.

The PS3 is a completely different story. Its like day and night. The PS3 I see massive jaggies all over the place and it annoys me. It also feels blurry.

Quote:



5.)* The sound is amazing.* I am sad I cant' do Dolby 5.1....but I hooked up my Klipsch Promedia 2.1s to an RCA-Female 3.5mm jack and with the sub cranked it sounds gorgeous, the positioning is great. Whats strange is since I connect my computer speakers through my audio out RCA jacks on the back of my TV...the speakers on the TV also play. As strange as it sounds, the soundstaging is even better like that!


This is one of Capcom's fortes. They are just amazing when it comes to sound, cinematics, visuals, and content.

Quote:



6.) Chris Redfield needs rehab for* steroid addiction.*


Yeah - this is said by many many many people. Even Capcom themselves have cracked jokes about it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Thinking about it now - if it wasn't for Nemesis, there wouldn't be any Resident Evil 5. It was because of Nemesis infecting Jill with the NE-T virus that Uroboros was created.


----------



## d3v0

Uroboros is the "boss" I was referring to earlier









Okay nap is done, back to RE5


----------



## Nelson2011

Just played coop with my friend on veteran still haven't beaten it. He just got his copy and we are going to do system link for separate screens. split screen is weird


----------



## Inuyasha1771

I'm playing on normal, I only played for about an hour, died at the first chainsaw dude because my partner thought she'd battle him with a knife, what a great idea!!!!!!!!!!! I don't like having a partner..she also blocks my bullets by standing in front of me :'( at least she can't take damage from it..


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*


I'm playing on normal, I only played for about an hour, died at the first chainsaw dude because my partner thought she'd battle him with a knife, what a great idea!!!!!!!!!!! I don't like having a partner..she also blocks my bullets by standing in front of me :'( at least she can't take damage from it..


Actually, I've shot through my partner plenty of times. She likes to stand infront of me while I snipe, never been a problem.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I cant stop playing! XD
I must have seen all the cutscenes over 15-20 times already, but they just don't seem to get old. Especially the QTE ones.


----------



## d3v0

I only skip the cutscenes when I restart. AKA in 3-1 when all of those swahili bastards jumped me when I was just tryin to break open a pot. Running > Fighting each and every one of them.

Then at the end of that area, I fight every single one. What a fool I am sometimes


----------



## halifax1

I've been trying to play with my friend on Live but constantly keep getting errors.


----------



## FallenFaux

So after beating it, I'm now intent to spend the rest of the week playing through the temple levels over and over again till I have enough gold to max out all the weapons, anyone want to join me on XBL?

On a minor note, infinite ammo MP5 = win.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
So after beating it, I'm now intent to spend the rest of the week playing through the temple levels over and over again till I have enough gold to max out all the weapons, anyone want to join me on XBL?

On a minor note, infinite ammo MP5 = win.

fastest way to get money is to replay the level where you fight Wesker and Jill over and over and over. Chapter 5-3 directly after the Uroboros boss.

You can get around 35k+ from that level as long you collect...
-The Lion Hearts from the Lickers.

-The Power Stones from the Chimera.

-The Gold Bangle from the Big Majini (the fat black guy)

-The Necklace located in the last room where the rocket launchers come out, its the exit to the next area which is the spinning elevator room.

-The 2 gems in the area with the Lickers (there is one on the roof next to a light as soon as you walk in and one just above the exit across the bridge)

-The 4 gems you need to collect before Wesker leaves the fighter (2 are in pots, and 2 in the chest you need Sheva to help you open)

-You deal enough damage to Wesker so he leaves early for a special $10k gem. I believe its the Heart of Africa where you can find on the middle of the floor after he leaves and you go to fight Jill)


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
fastest way to get money is to replay the level where you fight Wesker and Jill over and over and over.

You can get around 30k+ from that level as long you collect the 2 or 3 gems before Wesker leaves, and you deal enough damage to Wesker so he leaves early for a special $10k gem. I believe its the Heart of Africa.

What exact Chapter is that again? I don't remember.


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Is it anything like RE4 or have any type of the old school RE in it. I heard it has become to "mainstream" which would suck since it was such a great series. I played demo and controls were not the best for ps3 and the graphics were :/.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
What exact Chapter is that again? I don't remember.

I was editing my post and remembered.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jakethesnake011* 
Is it anything like RE4 or have any type of the old school RE in it. I heard it has become to "mainstream" which would suck since it was such a great series. I played demo and controls were not the best for ps3 and the graphics were :/.

It's better on 360 graphic wise, but no, it has little original RE feel to it. It's an action game now, sadly. It wasn't even scary one bit.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

is anyone getting the feeling RE5 is a cross between tomb raider, devil may cry and army of two? I am.

And I agree with the above. I actually WANT to be scared and beg to worry about whats around the corner in RE5. But I just know its either a tribal man in a mask or a spider.

"Fear you can't find"


----------



## fitzy-775

i just finished this game just then and what i have to say is wow!! when did jill have blond hair? came on capcom do u no how stupid that looks, and some of the story was left out of the game. must be putting it in the 6th one. still i like it but i liked code veronica the best out of all of them.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
fastest way to get money is to replay the level where you fight Wesker and Jill over and over and over. Chapter 5-3 directly after the Uroboros boss.

You can get around 35k+ from that level as long you collect...
-The Lion Hearts from the Lickers.

-The Power Stones from the Chimera.

-The Gold Bangle from the Big Majini (the fat black guy)

-The Necklace located in the last room where the rocket launchers come out, its the exit to the next area which is the spinning elevator room.

-The 2 gems in the area with the Lickers (there is one on the roof next to a light as soon as you walk in and one just above the exit across the bridge)

-The 4 gems you need to collect before Wesker leaves the fighter (2 are in pots, and 2 in the chest you need Sheva to help you open)

-You deal enough damage to Wesker so he leaves early for a special $10k gem. I believe its the Heart of Africa where you can find on the middle of the floor after he leaves and you go to fight Jill)

I get 40-45k by doing 4-1 over an over again as long as you get everything.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


I get 40-45k by doing 4-1 over an over again as long as you get everything.


That is one seriously fun Chapter. I loved sniping the guys in the sun-room with my fully-decked pistol, not to mention my fully upgraded shotgun would one-shot two of the guys with shields haha


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


That is one seriously fun Chapter. I loved sniping the guys in the sun-room with my fully-decked pistol, not to mention my fully upgraded shotgun would one-shot two of the guys with shields haha


I hate that chapter to be honest


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I hate that chapter to be honest

Explain? The only thing annoying to me was the thought of collecting so much loot and screwing it up somehow. When I walked into the room and it went to a cutscene, I thought "oh here we go again, show me the horde of majini" and it was actually cool to see the sunbeam thing.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i am ashamed to say this. but i rate the first half of RE5 8/10 and the second half 4/10

it becomes an intensely action packed frenzy. its just non-stop. and all resident-evil related expectations and judgement aside. it becomes confused. keep the shoot-but-dont-walk control scheme. but throw enemies at you from all angles and of all sizes and with weapons just as deadly as yours. this is lost planet with RE4 controls. there's no other way of explaining it.

p.s i spend half of my time compensating for sheva's dismal AI.

frustrated much!? argh.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
i am ashamed to say this. but i rate the first half of RE5 8/10 and the second half 4/10

it becomes an intensely action packed frenzy. its just non-stop. and all resident-evil related expectations and judgement aside. it becomes confused. keep the shoot-but-dont-walk control scheme. but throw enemies at you from all angles and of all sizes and with weapons just as deadly as yours. this is lost planet with RE4 controls. there's no other way of explaining it.

p.s i spend half of my time compensating for sheva's dismal AI.

frustrated much!? argh.

I found Sheva's AI to be pretty damn impressive compared to most games with a partner who is AI controlled. You can control her to cover and attack, as well as use her for items, plus she finds items I didn't even notice, and doesn't just stand around. If you have her on attack, she will constantly attack and be moving. The only time she ever got attacked was when she was in cover mode.

Maybe you should try Co-Op instead with a friend if you think the AI for Sheva is so bad.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


I found Sheva's AI to be pretty damn impressive compared to most games with a partner who is AI controlled. You can control her to cover and attack, as well as use her for items, plus she finds items I didn't even notice, and doesn't just stand around. If you have her on attack, she will constantly attack and be moving. The only time she ever got attacked was when she was in cover mode.

Maybe you should try Co-Op instead with a friend if you think the AI for Sheva is so bad.


yeah, the problem is i can't demand a friend to always be online when i want to play RE5 









my problem with her AI is that for one, she doesnt know squat about combining and prioritising. I may be close to dying, and we have no health, but if she finds a green herb she wont swap her incendinary grenade for it to heal me, and if she has herbs of two kinds she doesnt combine them to make a more effective healing spray. I cant take a certain amount of ammo from her or vice versa. so most of the time, one of us has a whole heap of handgun ammo, and the other has none atall. Also, when in attack mode she throws herself in the enemies face constantly and uses up far too much ammo yet she doesnt aim for the weak spots on enemies that eliminate them. In cover mode she doesn't do enough.

I'd enjoy the game much more if i didnt have to sort her rucksack out all the time like a baby. Co-op online or split screen is a blast. But I'd gladly swap it for a single player experience like previous installments. Then there would be the added bonus of an element of survival horror instead of doofus partner


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the end boss fight is the most ******ed thing in gaming history. I've been sat here for almost 2 hours and in no way being entertained. There is no ammo, and your partner just follows you like an IDIOT instead of distracting wesker. WE NEED HIM TO EXPOSE HIS CHEST YOU STUPID WOMAN. urgh. i hate this game. seriously. it revolts me.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
the end boss fight is the most ******ed thing in gaming history. I've been sat here for almost 2 hours and in no way being entertained. There is no ammo, and your partner just follows you like an IDIOT instead of distracting wesker. WE NEED HIM TO EXPOSE HIS CHEST YOU STUPID WOMAN. urgh. i hate this game. seriously. it revolts me.

You don't have to waste ammo at all. Shoot him enough until you have to move the boulder, then move it, then make him follow you back to the center area. Shoot him in the exposed area, and he will do a move by slamming into the ground and a tornado effect happens. As soon as the effect is ended, run up to him and press the button to hold him and have Sheva attack.

I think you can do this a few times and it's finished. The first time all I did was shoot and shoot, but Omega stated a different way, and that way is the actual way to finish him.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

okay i finished him. i only had 3 shotgun shells left. and i had to take all of shevas ammo off her before loading the checkpoint so all she has was first aid spray lol. seriously she just shoots at nothing and wastes all of our ammo.. and when I aim she's RIGHT in my face blocking me. each and every time. wow.. her AI is just so bad..

the way you just explained wasn't what happened to me. I just shot his exposed glowing chest whenever it appeared but it was just SO hard to get him to expose it since sheva followed me wherever I went instead of distracting him so i could shoot him in the right place. I never got the prompt to hold him so I must have done it the hard way lol

anyway. ending was a big anti-climax. game was average at best. got worse as it went along. i might play it again with online co-op. but this game made me angry and frustrated alot more than it made me excited and enjoying myself. It's also about 2 thirds shorter than RE4.. what can I say? time to collect dust..


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


the way you just explained wasn't what happened to me. I just shot his exposed glowing chest whenever it appeared but it was just SO hard to get him to expose it since sheva followed me wherever I went instead of distracting him so i could shoot him in the right place. I never got the prompt to hold him so I must have done it the hard way lol


You could've killed Wesker at the end with less then 5 bullets you do realize that right?

Btw - I just got 100% completition and all the achievements on the 360. I'm about 85% on the PS3.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


You could've killed Wesker at the end with less then 5 bullets you do realize that right?


yeah i understand you have to hit his exposed chest that amount of times but considering the fact that its so tricky to get him to expose it to you since he faces you each time and sheva doesnt distract him you end up wasting bullets because the opportunity comes up so little. no to mention there are hardly any ammo pick ups in the volcano whatsoever.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


yeah i understand you have to hit his exposed chest that amount of times but considering the fact that its so tricky to get him to expose it to you since he faces you each time and sheva doesnt distract him you end up wasting bullets because the opportunity comes up so little. no to mention there are hardly any ammo pick ups in the volcano whatsoever.


No. You only need to shoot him 5 times. Out of those 5 times, you only shoot his exposed area twice.

First bullet - when Chris falls and you run away. It will show his exposed area as he approaches Chris. This is the first time you have to shoot him in the exposed area.

2nd bullet and 3rd bullet - after you shoot him in the exposed area, put 2 well placed shots toward his head or so with a magnum or an upgraded shotgun.

4rth bullet - let Sheva fall and begin to pick herself up, shoot Wesker right in the head to divert attention to you.

5th (final bullet) - once Sheva and Chris meet up on the center platform, Wesker will lift his arm up to attack revealing his exposed back. Shoot him once with anything in that exposed area, and he will kinda like stumble. Then he will launch an insta-kill whirlwind attack. Once her finishes, you must have *CHRIS* run behind Wesker and a short Quick Time Event will occur. Sheva will repeatedly stab Wesker while Chris struggles to hold him down.









In other words, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## d3v0

Yeah its basically a timed thing for him to expose his chest. Took me 19 deaths, but who cares right









Finally beat the game. I think I will replay again on Veteran, then replay RE 0-4




































(bah I own them all but...nemesis! my friend finally came back and reclaimed it. All of em except Code Veronica are for GC too heh)

6-3 is my favorite chapter to be sure. The gauntlet of sorts is really my cup of tea.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
No. You only need to shoot him 5 times. Out of those 5 times, you only shoot his exposed area twice.

First bullet - when Chris falls and you run away. It will show his exposed area as he approaches Chris. This is the first time you have to shoot him in the exposed area.

2nd bullet and 3rd bullet - after you shoot him in the exposed area, put 2 well placed shots toward his head or so with a magnum or an upgraded shotgun.

4rth bullet - let Sheva fall and begin to pick herself up, shoot Wesker right in the head to divert attention to you.

5th (final bullet) - once Sheva and Chris meet up on the center platform, Wesker will lift his arm up to attack revealing his exposed back. Shoot him once with anything in that exposed area, and he will kinda like stumble. Then he will launch an insta-kill whirlwind attack. Once her finishes, you must have *CHRIS* run behind Wesker and a short Quick Time Event will occur. Sheva will repeatedly stab Wesker while Chris struggles to hold him down.









In other words, you're doing it wrong.









I did the first part right up until you meet at the center platform. but i never got a quick time event







and i could hardly ever get a shot at his back so could only shoot his chest when exposed which is very little..

so i basically did it the very very long way. and most annoying way. but to be fair i never even saw any signs of a quick time prompt. it was one of the weakest boss fights of the game for sure. the second-to-last boss fight on the tanker would have been best saved for last IMO.

also, is there any reason why every resident evil game has to end with someone passing you a rocket launcher and then escaping in a helicopter? or is that just tradition


----------



## halifax1

When you're in the center you have to run behind him and quick-turn. The QTE will show up.


----------



## d3v0

Yeah I just shot him with 47 dragunov and 13 fully upgraded magnum rounds haha.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
I did the first part right up until you meet at the center platform. but i never got a quick time event







and i could hardly ever get a shot at his back so could only shoot his chest when exposed which is very little..

His back was always exposed when he lifted his arm up in the air. You could easily run behind him and shoot his back. The only way to expose the chest is to shoot his back, but you never need to even aim at his front chest because of the QTE when you run behind him.

Quote:

also, is there any reason why every resident evil game has to end with someone passing you a rocket launcher and then escaping in a helicopter? or is that just tradition








Tradition.
It started with RE, I think it will end with RE.


----------



## d3v0

Any suggestions for starting up my second run-through of the game on Veteran after playing through on Normal? How does the inventory carry-over work? How does the chapter select work? If I start again on Veteran, can I still chapter select to 4-1 to farm gold?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Any suggestions for starting up my second run-through of the game on Veteran after playing through on Normal? How does the inventory carry-over work? How does the chapter select work? If I start again on Veteran, can I still chapter select to 4-1 to farm gold?

Yes. You can replay any chapters as many times as you want, then exit and choose yes to overwrite your inventory data.

Then, just go back to Play Game, pick Chapter 1-1 on Veteran, and then it'll continue on. At any point that you want to play other chapters just save then go to chapter select and choose the chapter you'd like to play. Just make sure to overwrite you inventory data whenever you're done and it'll carry it over to the next play.


----------



## d3v0

as far as inventory overwriting is concerned, this doesnt mean I lose my inventory from the game I just finished does it?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


as far as inventory overwriting is concerned, this doesnt mean I lose my inventory from the game I just finished does it?


No. It carries itself over.

For instance, say you have 5000 gold. If you find 2000, then quit and overwrite, the next time you play, you will start with 7000.

Everything you get it will save over if you choose to and continue keeping what you've already earned.


----------



## d3v0

cool. +1


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Just got my Biohazard 5 OST.
I can't stop listening to Wesker's fight song "Wind of Madness" where you fight him on the tanker.

For those who don't understand the whole QTE thing with the final boss of Wesker
skip to 6 minutes


YouTube - Resident Evil 5 Ending HD


----------



## Hellisforheroes

he never exposed his back to that degree when i played through. and i never even saw a prompt to activate the QTE.

Although it's now cemented as one of the most annoying endings to any game I've played!! not just because it was annoying that what was shown there didn't happen to me, but because its not an actual fun boss ending. its just a bunch of button prompts and a volcano. I'm gonna try it again though and see if that works.

ty for the video


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Damn delayed DLC. :-/


----------



## halifax1

When's it supposed to come out?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


When's it supposed to come out?


April 9nth now supposedly.


----------



## Nelson2011

Whats coming out?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Whats coming out?


Multiplayer DLC


----------



## Sullivan

anyone buy this for the ps3? mine won't load.


----------



## OpTicaL

I really wish they bring Hunk back with his neckbreaker physical attack for Mercenaries Mode.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


I really wish they bring Hunk back with his neckbreaker physical attack for Mercenaries Mode.


Possible DLC?








Chris has the same neckbreak attack Hunk does. It's his super, insta-death attack.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I think i might play through again to try and unlock more goodies. I want the special guns and outfits which I presume are only unlockable if you play through again on higher difficulties etc.

If I play through again but select 'infinite ammo' does that stop me from unlocking extras?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


I think i might play through again to try and unlock more goodies. I want the special guns and outfits which I presume are only unlockable if you play through again on higher difficulties etc.


To get the STARS and Tribal outfit - you need to collect all the BSAA emblems.
25 for Chris
all 30 for Sheva.

Quote:



If I play through again but select 'infinite ammo' does that stop me from unlocking extras?


no


----------



## Hellisforheroes

ahh nice i can play through with less frustration then









have you unlocked all the unlocks then?


----------



## d3v0

Can't wait to get infinite ammo mmmmmm

I was like 10,000 short of getting my m3 fully upgraded when I beat the game. I can just replay 6-3 tho after fully upgrading it right?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Can't wait to get infinite ammo mmmmmm

I was like 10,000 short of getting my m3 fully upgraded when I beat the game. I can just replay 6-3 tho after fully upgrading it right?

Yes.

Once you get it fully unlocked, you have to spend points to get the weapon enabled for unlimited ammo in bonus features.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Can't wait to get infinite ammo mmmmmm

I was like 10,000 short of getting my m3 fully upgraded when I beat the game. I can just replay 6-3 tho after fully upgrading it right?

4-1 gives you 40-45k per run if you get everything.


----------



## d3v0

Yeah I run 4-1 when I need cash or magnum bullets


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

5-3 gives you aprox 50-60k if you
-Get at least 2 Chimera spawns (you can get up to 3 at the beginning, its random)
-Kill all the lickers for Lion Hearts
-Get the gems scattered through the area
-Damage Wesker enough for him to leave early in order to pick up the Heart of Africa
-Get the jewels in the vase before Wesker leaves and the ones in the trunk thing

Quote:



have you unlocked all the unlocks then?


Of course, I've got 100% on the campaign, all the achievements, and everything else on the 360. The PS3 I'm still working on, haven't been on it in awhile.


----------



## Mosoner

Lol Omega I think that was the wrong question to ask, if you had unlocked all the unlocks lol...you wouldn't be the true RE fiend you are if you didn't have them all unlocked


----------



## killerhz

Quick question: I want to go pick this game up today. Should I get it for the PS3 of 360? Let me know if there is even any difference.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
5-3 gives you aprox 50-60k if you
-Get at least 2 Chimera spawns (you can get up to 3 at the beginning, its random)
-Kill all the lickers for Lion Hearts
-Get the gems scattered through the area
-Damage Wesker enough for him to leave early in order to pick up the Heart of Africa
-Get the jewels in the vase before Wesker leaves and the ones in the trunk thing

Of course, I've got 100% on the campaign, all the achievements, and everything else on the 360. The PS3 I'm still working on, haven't been on it in awhile.

I'd run 5-3 more, but I've hated fighting lickers since RE2.









Edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
Quick question: I want to go pick this game up today. Should I get it for the PS3 of 360? Let me know if there is even any difference.

From what I understand the PS3 version has framerate issues.


----------



## d3v0

The 360 has less jaggies than the PS3 (which I own) due to being able to run 2xAA, which the PS3 does not run.

Most would suggest 360, and though I dont typically advocate brobox over ps3, its the better choice for this game.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
The 360 has less jaggies than the PS3 (which I own) due to being able to run 2xAA, which the PS3 does not run.

Most would suggest 360, and though I dont typically advocate brobox over ps3, its the better choice for this game.

Actually the PS3 does have 2x AA on RE5 but the way the PS3 does AA is very different from the 360. And, to make matters worse, its bugged. The AA turns on and off depending if there is alot of stress occuring. In RE5's case, the AA rapidly switches on and off at times for no reason whatsoever on alot of the background objects even if nothing heavy is occuring (aka the opening of 1-1 where all the towns folk are beating the bag). Something is messed up with it Capcom must have overlooked.

I highly recommend the 360 version for the best experience. The PS3 was bogged down with the framerate and the jaggies.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

been playing alot of VS mode. Tons of fun


----------



## d3v0

Did co-op tonight for the first time, its a ton of fun.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

YouTube - Resident Evil 5 - VS TeamSlayer Public Assembly HD  



 
Code:


Code:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=300K1DWnpN0http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKizwaQ3iiI

For HD, copy + paste the links.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

YouTube - Resident Evil 5 - VS Slayer Prison HD





Code:



Code:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8ad3vp4yFYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCZeVEwShrYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuxHEWGKYuM

For full HD copy + paste the links in the code box or click on the youtube video's title.


----------



## everkor

i can't wait for the pc version since i don't like to play in consoles 
hope my 4870 will handle it


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *everkor*


i can't wait for the pc version since i don't like to play in consoles 
hope my 4870 will handle it


I'm sure it'll perform fine.


----------



## bobalobabingbong

I just started this game. I was into KZ2. It's a fun time so far.


----------

